# PHP Radiobuttons auswerten



## flou (3. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Auswerten von Radiobuttons....
und zwar hab ich ein Formular....da erscheinen bilder und zu jedem bild gibt es 5 Radiobuttons. Wie kann ich dass dann auswerten, dass ich weiss zu welchem Bild welcher Radiobutton angeklickt wurde?


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

Schau dir mal das an.
Wie kann ich Radio- und Select-Objekte auswerten?


----------



## Security (3. August 2006)

Ja, ansonsten wäre es auch schön, wenn du das mit deinen Bildern nichtnur beschreibtst, sondern auch mal den Code mitlieferst.

Es aber sonst eigentlich ganz einfach, aber solange wir nichtmal wissen mit welcher Methode du dein Formular übergibst, ist es doof.
Aber gehn tuts auch, erkundige dich über $_REQUEST z.B. auf de.php.net
Oder wie gesagt schick den Quellcode.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2006)

Hallo!

Kleines Beispiel:

```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post">
    <input type="radio" name="button[1]" value="a">Button A 1
    <input type="radio" name="button[1]" value="b">Button B 1
    <input type="radio" name="button[1]" value="c">Button C 1
    <input type="radio" name="button[1]" value="d">Button D 1
    <input type="radio" name="button[1]" value="e">Button E 1
    <br>
    <input type="radio" name="button[2]" value="a">Button A 2
    <input type="radio" name="button[2]" value="b">Button B 2
    <input type="radio" name="button[2]" value="c">Button C 2
    <input type="radio" name="button[2]" value="d">Button D 2
    <input type="radio" name="button[2]" value="e">Button E 2
    <br>
    <input type="radio" name="button[3]" value="a">Button A 3
    <input type="radio" name="button[3]" value="b">Button B 3
    <input type="radio" name="button[3]" value="c">Button C 3
    <input type="radio" name="button[3]" value="d">Button D 3
    <input type="radio" name="button[3]" value="e">Button E 3
    <br>
    <input type="submit" name="radionbutton" Value="Senden">
</form>
<?php
if(isset($_POST['button'])) {
    $i=1;
    while($i<=3) {
        echo "Für den Radion-Button Nr. ".$i." wurde <b>".$_POST['button'][$i]."</b> ausgewählt.<br>";
        $i++;
    }
}
?>
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------

